# Computer Desk



## Purechaox (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum place.

But my family needs a new computer desk. And our grandpa is a huge DIY person, so he said he would build us one.

Now the style were looking for is:

Shelf:Shelf:Shelf
Moniterrinter: Enclosed Harddrive area
Small area for keyboard and mouse.

Now if you dont understand that layout, We want 2 - 3 shelves up top of the moniter. Then beside the moniter is our printer, Then a enclosed door where the harddrive will be.

Ive searched all over the place but cant find any styles like this. Could someone perhaps link me to a website with styles like this? or some suggestions will do.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I can't help you where to buy one, However having an "Enclosed Harddrive area" is not a real good idea. Heat is a killer to PC's.

BG


----------



## Purechaox (Jun 22, 2009)

Well our current desk has an enclosed harddrive area to reduce the sound, but the back side is open


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

make sure the components get cleaned with air occasionally, because as was said, heat is a computer killer.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> I can't help you where to buy one, However having an "Enclosed Harddrive area" is not a real good idea. Heat is a killer to PC's.
> 
> BG



Gee....................where were you when I had my last computer


----------

